# Catalytic converter process.. rhodium help!!



## Pgmguy (Apr 25, 2020)

I am unclear on the rhodium refining process..
I will use hcl and bleach to dissolve the pgms in the catalytic converters..
I will then cement the pgms with zinc..
Filter off and wash in hcl to drive of any remaining zinc 
I will then wash a few times in hot water
Heat the cemented material to drive off any remaining acid..
I will then use nitric acid to dissolve palladium and process with formic acid to precipitate the palladium metal.
Remaining should be platinum and rhodium, which I will dissolve platinum and rhodium with hcl and hydrogen peroxide and process with ammonium chloride to precipitate the platinum. Although most rhodium would not dissolve into solution..undisolved rh would be left back in the beaker but what did dissolve into solution would be cemented again with zinc.
Repeat process and precipitate remaining platinum and process..
The rh metal would then be dissolved in hcl and bleach..
Now that I have a rh chloride I would add 
ammonium acetate ..And then formic acid while boiling the solution to precipitate the rhodium sponge.. I would appreciate some help here..


----------



## Pgmguy (Apr 26, 2020)

Does anyone have experience with this method?


----------

